# Will ka24de heads fit on ka24e block



## Driftin_in_Style (May 5, 2004)

will the twincam head fit on the sohc block???


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

why does everybody keep asking this lately. search! no it doesnt work


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

uhh yes it does...i know like 3 people that have gotten it to work. everything lines up (water/coolant/oil holes) all you need is the part of the harness from a DOHC that includes the head work and it will work..next time how bout you search b4 u get all hard.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> uhh yes it does...i know like 3 people that have gotten it to work. everything lines up (water/coolant/oil holes) all you need is the part of the harness from a DOHC that includes the head work and it will work..next time how bout you search b4 u get all hard.


uhh.....no. it doesnt work. the DOHC head is physically wider than the SOHC head. having the DOHC head in my left and the SOHC in my right hand comparing the two, i found this out. your friends are either full of shit or you're just stupid enough to believe them.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

driftinS13's post deleted due to lack of worth in his post (plus a few other things that he should not have said).

93blackSER, it works. I saw pictures of a DE head on an E block myself. I can't recall where I saw it though, but the person who had done it said that the head landed right on the block with no fabrication required whatsoever.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Billyjuan's post deleted for flaming.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Harris said:


> driftinS13's post deleted due to lack of worth in his post (plus a few other things that he should not have said).
> 
> 93blackSER, it works. I saw pictures of a DE head on an E block myself. I can't recall where I saw it though, but the person who had done it said that the head landed right on the block with no fabrication required whatsoever.


seeing it and doing it are two different things. i have taken one of each and held them in my hands, they are not the same and will not work. i know from first hand experience. the only way i would be wrong on this, is if the junkyard gave me the wrong DOHC head.


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40742


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^this guy again...lol. good find!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> seeing it and doing it are two different things. i have taken one of each and held them in my hands, they are not the same and will not work. i know from first hand experience. the only way i would be wrong on this, is if the junkyard gave me the wrong DOHC head.



Here is another link to prove to you that this *IS* possible.


----------

